# Impossible de rester connecter au réseau avec iphone 3G



## nicode70 (4 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,
Au boulot, j'ai bien détécté le réseau de la boite, entré la clé et l'iphone se connecte bien au réseau wifi. Le réseau est reconnu et j'ai l'icone du wifi, mais qd l'iphone veut se connecter a internet, il repasse sur EDGE (pas de couverture 3G).
Je n'avais aucun problème avec mon iphone v1. Mais avec le 3G, pas moyen...

C'est un routeur linksys et une ligne wanadoo.

J'ai essayé en mode avion, wifi activé. L'iphone reste connecté au réseau, mais pas moyen d'acceder à internet.
J'en pense que qd la connection a internet n'est pas possible via wifi, l'iphone essaye via EDGE.

Par contre maintenant j'ai accès a la page de config du routeur wifi.

J'ai essayé pas mal de trucks, (réinitialisation des réglages réseau de l'iphone) mais rien de marche. Le filtrage d'adresses mac est désactivé.

Ce qui est étrange, c'est que dans les prefs du réseau wifi sur l'iphone, mon adresse IP est 169.254.231.248, alors que la plage sur le routeur est de 192.168.10.1 à 192.168.10.254. Meme chose pour le masque de sous réseau: 255.255.0.0 sur iphone, 255.255.255.0 sur le routeur.

Quelqu'un peut m'aider?


----------



## nicode70 (5 Septembre 2008)

Problème Résolu!


----------



## anniem (22 Janvier 2009)

Salut j ai exactement le meme probleme , pourtant jusqu a hier soir tout allait tres bien ! :rose: pourrais tu me dire comment t as resolu ton probleme stp ?

Merci d avance!


----------

